# How to overcome social anxiety in 2 months-1 year)



## whatisthis123 (Apr 1, 2015)

I just came here to make this post (Marshawn Lynch voice)
It's very simple - stop masturbating or watching porn. I was a little skeptical at first but i decided to try it since i have nothing to lose (and it worked for a lot of people) and in just 24 hours i felt this sudden rush of energy i haven't felt in years. Two months later i have little to no anxiety when i'm interacting with others and i feel so much more confident. And when i think about it, masturbation might be the reason i started feeling socially anxious in the first place. Before i started masturbating (12 y/o) i was a fairly popular and outgoing kid but after i started watching porn on a regular basis i just started feeling weak ( i wasn't aware of this at the time) and when someone yelled at me i never stood up for myself. That and the fact that i was rejected by a girl one year later probably led to my social anxiety. Now it might be difficult in the beginning (especially the first 2 weeks) after a couple of months you will get used to it and you won't even feel the need to masturbate. Some other benefits are : I started to feel more emotionally connected to other people, made me more outgoing etc. I'm not guaranteeing that this will work but it worked for me and it might work for you.
So yeah, #SayNoToFapping and enjoy life.

A motivational song (it's for overcoming drug addiction but masturbation is an addiction too so..) -


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Doesn't work for me, I've went weeks without porn and it only made me more depressed. Porn is one of the few things that keep me going these days.


----------



## Hurrikan (Mar 22, 2015)

Porn has always had a negative effect on me


----------



## maxreed56 (Mar 31, 2015)

Porn had nothing to do with my social anxiety. I've been socially anxious and depressed way before I hit puberty. I can actually remember having a complete and utter panic attack to the point of hyperventilating and having to be restrained on my first day of kindergarten. (I was 5 years old) I've had panic attacks since I can remember. I will admit though that I use porn as a coping mechanism. I tried the no-fap thing once and it just made me worse. I sometimes wonder if I'm a porn addict because I do use porn as a coping mechanism for my problems.


----------



## whatisthis123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Doesn't work for me, I've went weeks without porn and it only made me more depressed. Porn is one of the few things that keep me going these days.


Because you are probably addicted to it. As i said the first few weeks were the hardest for me too, especially the 2nd week. Try it for one month and see If it makes a difference.


----------



## whatisthis123 (Apr 1, 2015)

maxreed56 said:


> Porn had nothing to do with my social anxiety. I've been socially anxious and depressed way before I hit puberty. I can actually remember having a complete and utter panic attack to the point of hyperventilating and having to be restrained on my first day of kindergarten. (I was 5 years old) I've had panic attacks since I can remember. I will admit though that I use porn as a coping mechanism. I tried the no-fap thing once and it just made me worse. I sometimes wonder if I'm a porn addict because I do use porn as a coping mechanism for my problems.


It might not be the reason you are socially anxious but it definitely doesn't help. You think it's a coping mechanism because you are addicted to it. Much like alcohol and drug addiction.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't sleep without masturbating. And porn is my life. Also ages 7-11 I quit masturbation all together, because I thought I was doing something wrong. I still had crippling anxiety.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

So the cure to social anxiety is stopping masturbation... Guess social anxiety never existed before porn, eh? Better tell all the doctors and therapists all this.

Are you also assuming the female members of SAS forum are all porn addicts?


----------



## whatisthis123 (Apr 1, 2015)

macky said:


> So the cure to social anxiety is stopping masturbation... Guess social anxiety never existed before porn, eh? Better tell all the doctors and therapists all this.
> 
> Are you also assuming the female members of SAS forum are all porn addicts?


Yeah i probably should have put in a different title since this will only work for those who were addicted to PMO. But believe me there are a lot of female porn addicts I'm not sure why you amplified "female" in your statement since there are a lot of people on here who are not addicted to porn regardless of their gender. I just shared my story of how i overcame SA hoping that it may help others. My intentions were good. Peace


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

The no fap cult has returned, has it?


----------



## nevmx (Mar 20, 2013)

Makes sense - I was not socially anxious at all (I was the annoying kid who would never stop talking in class) and when I started masturbating I became anxious.

How about sex?


----------



## jever (Jun 16, 2013)

nevmx said:


> Makes sense - I was not socially anxious at all (I was the annoying kid who would never stop talking in class) and when I started masturbating I became anxious.
> 
> How about sex?


sex is fine, just no porn because porn screws up your head and then just "calm down and fapp less" 

when you get ejaculation you release alot of sex drive and testrostron ofc. When you havn't done it for a long time, the more primal brain takes over and in that, fear and self doubt doesn't excist


----------



## Catelya (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you think masturbation and social anxiety are linked? because it gets a lot of discussion here I noticed.


----------



## kittycatwindow (Apr 22, 2015)

Uhhh... Well I'm glad it worked for you! Maybe I just don't understand because I'm a woman & there's some masturbation barrier between men & women that I'm unaware of??

Much like maxreed56, my anxiety has existed as far back as I can remember-- since before I even knew anything about masturbation or even sex. Since my "discovery", I don't feel like it's has any effect on my social interactions at all (unless my friends are explicitly talking about how they don't masturbate, which I'm guessing is _not_ something said amongst men often-- in these situations I'll kind of just stay quiet, because they clearly haven't accepted masturbation as a natural human thing yet. They're a bunch of religious college girls, so...). If anything, it makes me more confident in general, mainly because it has allowed me to become more aware and accepting of my own sexuality instead of having to feel ashamed of the fact that I have human desires.


----------

